# Architect who designed Mount oval contact details



## jonnykerry (1 Jun 2013)

Hello first time post, long time nosey reader!

Anyway can anyone point me in the direction of who designed the 6 bed houses in Mount Oval Rochestown Cork? contact details or where to get the plans, as I really like this style and would like to build something similiar with some minor layout and personal changes.

And yes it is being built in an Urban area with similiar sized houses on the road!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mercman (1 Jun 2013)

I'd say the easiest way to find the information you require is to check the original planning application. This will have copies of the plans and on these will be name of the Architects that designed the layout.

Better still this can be probably sourced on line.


----------



## snowyb (1 Jun 2013)

Hi jonnykerry,

I think this is the info you're looking for;

www.riai.ie/index.php/practice_directory/detail/hogan_associates

Also, this is a little reminder of bygone days and part of the reason why "we are where we are today".  I wonder how much they are worth today.

www.irishexaminer.com/archives/2007...ount-ovals-millionaires-row-scheme-23370.html

Snowyb


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Jun 2013)

snowyb said:


> www.irishexaminer.com/archives/2007...ount-ovals-millionaires-row-scheme-23370.html
> 
> Snowyb



Wow!  That examiner article is interesting. Right at the end of the Celtic tiger. I wonder did they get to sell all the house's and what are they worth now. ?
And are any of the owners in trouble with mortgages now  ?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Jun 2013)

One for sale here:

http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?id=649410


----------



## jonnykerry (3 Jun 2013)

Thank's for the reply's.
I know the golden rule is not to take a design out of a book which is true, well I've seen these houses in the "flesh" so to speak... and of large modern houses they are truely one of the best design's I've seen with no wasted area on pointless circulation area and what not. 

Any input would it take from the house if I didn't use the brick on the second floor??

Peak of the boom they were 400 euro a sq ft! to buy, fingers crossed I'll be able to do it for around 80 euro a sq ft!


----------

